# House Warmer



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If I had to live on what I catch I'd starve to death. Then the propane ran out. Lucky I had dogs to keep it warm inside.










Nice sunny day but a real slow bite. And a soft one too. Lost more minnows than fish landed.










But it beats the alternative.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hope you got enough for a meal 

Although the dog looks disappointed oke:


----------

